# Neubau Teich



## lanze (25. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Forum Mitglieder.

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mir einfach mal einen Expertenrat einholen, bevor ich mit meinem Vorhaben beginne. Da ich dieses Forum seit geraumer Zeit besuche, weiß ich, daß ich hier hier von erfahrenen Teichbauern und -besitzern Ratschläge bekommen kann.

Zu meinem Vorhaben,
ich bestize einen kleinen Gartenteich (ca.450-500l) aus PVC. Geformte PVC- Schale. Die war bereits vorhanden, als wir hier eingezogen sind. In den Sommermonaten haben wir so 4-5 Goldfische drin, welch wir über den Winter ins Hausinnere holen. Nun überlege ich seit letztem Herbst einfach einen neuen Teich zu errichten. Vorgestellt hatte ich mir ein formales Becken so ca. 2,20 x 1,25 x 1,00 (LxBxH). Ich wollt das ganze eventuell mauern. Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben, hinsichtlich der Konstruktion ( Ringanker oder Fundament, Mauerdicke, Ablauf). Wollte das ganze etwas (ca. 20 cm) aus dem Boden rausstehen lassen. Ich würde dann nebendran einen kleine Schacht mit mauern, damit die Pumpe und der Filter unterirdisch verstaut werden können. Veilleicht könnt Ihr mich beraten hinsichtlich der zu empfohlenen Pumpe bzw. des Filters. Brauche ich einen Ablauf am Boden? Welche Folie sollte ich nehmen, EPDM oder PVC ? Kann mann die selber verarbeiten ? Ich weiß, viele Fragen, aber wen soll ich sonst fragen, wenn nicht Euch ? Habe mich jetzt im Netz mal bischen schlau gemacht. Meint Ihr, daß Betonschalungssteine 50x25x17,5 für meine Mauer reichen ? Würde dann so 6-7 Stk. aufeinander mauern oder ist ein Ringanker auch ausreichend. Habe recht harten Boden im Garten. Meint Ihr, daß der abgebildete Filter ausreicht, und ist so ein Wandskimmer ok ? Kann ich den Skimmer mit an den Filter anschliessen, oder ist die Fördermenge dann zu hoch. Zu groß kann ich nicht bauen, da der Garten gesamt nur ca. 9x 11m groß ist. Hab ja auch noch Blumenbeete und Gartenhaus. Ihr seht, in dieser Branche bin ich ein totaler Neuling, aber drum wende ich mich ja an Euch Experten. Hänge noch paar Bilder mit an. Wünsche Euch einen guten Start in die Woche. Vielleicht wird es ja bald wärmer, daß ich anfangen kann, bis dahin stehe ich voll in der Planung. Schönen Abend allen. Wie funktioniert das __ Filtersystem mit Schwerkraft ?
Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich die Rohre für dien Bodenablauf und Skimmer verlegen muss. Weiss nicht genau, in welcher Höhe der Skimmer in den Technikschacht kommt und wo er dann angeschlossen werden kann. Kann ich den Skimmer mit in den Schwerkraftfilter einbinden ? Wie hoch muss der Schwerkraftfilter im Technikraum stehn ? Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Link zu einer Zeichnung geben oder eine Skizze machen ? Hänge mal eine Skizze meiner Überlegung an.

 

 

Teichfilter

Wandskimmer

 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Unterstützung. Bin halt noch Anfänger.
Tschau sagt lanze


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2013)

*AW: Neubau Teich*

Hallo Lanze.

Die Beckengröße für 4-5 Godlfische ist schon in Ordnung, wobei größer immer besser wäre. Die Goldfische vermehren sich teils rasch und werden den kleinen Teich schnell über-bevölkern. Solltest du wissen! 

Wenn deine angegebenen Maße auch Innenmaße sind, kommst du auf über 2000 l. Die 17,5er Schalungssteine reichen allemal. Bodenplatte und Streifenfundament braucht's eigentlich nicht. Wenn du es hast, ist's gut.

Der kleine Schacht sollte genügend Platz bieten, damit du auch selbst darin arbeiten kannst. Der von Dir benannte Filter ist OK, aber nicht für Schwerkraftfilterung geeignet, wenn dann max. Halbschwerkraft. (hierzu sind im Forum Basiswissen auch Skizze und Erläuterungen - einfach mal reinschauen).

Der Wandskimmer ist für den Einbau in eine Schalsteinwand eher ungeeignet, dafür brauchst du noch eine Verlängerung für das "Ansaugmaul". Es gibt einfachere Modelle für Schwerkraft. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich jetzt nicht 100% weiß, ob der Skimmer überhaupt für Schwerkraft gedacht ist. 

Die Verlegung der Rohre für den Bodenablauf und dem Skimmer ist einfach. gerade mit leichter Steigung nach oben, dann mit 15° oder 30° Winkeln nach oben führen. Den Skimmer mit Rohr direkt in die Kammer. Aber es gibt jetzt noch einiges zu beachten, da wir jetzt verschiedene Modelle angesprochen haben. Also  erst einmal grundsätzlch wissen, ob Schwerkraft oder Halbschwerkraft. Es kann unter'm Strich dazu kommen, dass der Filter die Durchflussrate nicht schafft, ist aber eher ausgeschlossen.

Es ist noch einiges zu klären, was einen Ratschlag vereinfacht. Auch die Verrohrung bei einem 2000 l Teich darf auch nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein sein.


----------



## muh.gp (25. März 2013)

*AW: Neubau Teich*

Hallo Lanze,

Willkommen bei den Süchtigen... Und viel Spaß beim Teichbau!

Also ich finde Dein Wissen schon sehr beachtlich, BA, Skimmer, etc.... da brauchte ich ein halbes Jahr zu.

Ehrlich gesagt (sei mir nicht böse, Zacky) finde ich den Aufwand mit Bodenablauf und Simmer bei der genannten Teichgröße übertrieben. Ansonsten findest Du hier im Forum viele Antworten und tolle Beispiele für Teiche. Aber sei vorsichtig, wenn Du hier mal ein paar Stunden gestöbert hast, baust Du einen Teich, der die beschriebene Technik auf jeden Fall braucht...

Viel Spaß im Forum und beim Teichbau! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2013)

*AW: Neubau Teich*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt (sei mir nicht böse, Zacky) finde ich den Aufwand mit Bodenablauf und Simmer bei der genannten Teichgröße übertrieben.


 
...ich bin Dir nicht böse, Holger ...ich bin nur auf seine/ihre Vorab-Infos eingegangen...wobei der Aufwand wirklich sehr hoch ist, hat aber auch alles seine Vorteile...ich habe ja meine IH auch mit BA und Skimmer gebaut und habe ja auch nur 2200 l...aber, dass ich ein wenig verrückt bin, hat man ja schon an anderer Stelle festgestellt...D


----------



## lanze (25. März 2013)

*AW: Neubau Teich*

Hallo Zacky u. muh.gp,

danke für die schnellen Antworten.Also ich hatte mir event. schon Schwerkraft vorgestellt. Ich will halt nicht die ganze Filtergeschichte überirdig haben. Bodenablauf und skimmer wollte ich, damit ich nicht so viel schläuche und Kabel im Teich habe. Zacky, woher erfahre ich die richtige Bemessung der Verrohrung ? Wollte einen Teich bauen, welcher ziemlich senkrecht nach unten geht, also im Prinzip mauern. Kann ich da auch Kalksandstein verwenden ? Wäre leichter und ich muß nicht soviel Beton mischen. Wie sieht es da mit der Feuchtigkeit an den KS- Steinen aus ? Funktioniert das ? 
Grüße und Danke Euch Tschau aus dem kalten u. verschneiten Kempten/ Allgäu.    lanze


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2013)

*AW: Neubau Teich*

Das mit der Berechnung für den Rohrquerschnitt...jaaaaa, das gibt es...da hast Du mich jetzt voll auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt......die standardisierten Bodenabläufe gibt es mit einem 110mm Rohranschluß oder als Miniversion für kleine Teiche und Innenhälterungen mit 50mm Rohranschluß. Wenn du mit dem großen BA arbeiten möchtest, dann würde ich auf 75 oder gar 63er Rohr verringern. In dem 110er bekommst du nicht den Sog drauf, bei dem kleinen Teich und Dir könnte der Schmutz im Rohr liegen bleiben und es verstopfen.

Mit Kalksandsteinen bauen geht bestimmt - dann aber auch 17,5er - nur würde ich dann 1 oder 2 Betonringanker einbauen. Ein Ringanker in 50cm Höhe und ein Ringanker oben zum Abschluss. Die Kalksandsteine solltest du dann aber von innen wie außen, mindestens mit Dichtschlämme, wenn nicht so gar mit Bitumenanstrich versehen. Von innen kommt ja das Vlies und die Folie und gut ist.


----------



## lanze (25. März 2013)

*AW: Neubau Teich*

Hallo Zacky, danke Dir vorest für Deinen Tipp. Jetzt gehts mal an die Planung. Habe bestimmt noch tausend Fragen, aber ich weiß ja, wen ich fragen kann. Ich finde dieses Forum sehr gut, viele grundsätzlichkeiten sind hier genaustens beschrieben, echt toll. Danke  MfG. lanze


----------



## Tim E. (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neubau Teich*

Hi Lanze & :willkommen bei den Teichverrückten,
ich würde das auch nicht mit Bodenablauf und Skimmer machen bei deiner Teichgröße... zu viel Aufwand

Ehrlich: Ich habe einen Koiteich mit 25m³ und betreibe diesen auch nur mit Pumptechnik. Klappt einfach super!   & man hat keine Probleme mit Rohre verlegen und kleben


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neubau Teich*

Hallo Lanze,

auch wenn es ein formales Becken werden soll - denk bitte daran, dass Du irgendwie Pflanzen in diesem Becken halten musst. Sonst wird es dauerhaft nichts mit klarem, gesundem Teichwasser oder nur mit hohem Aufwand...


----------



## lanze (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neubau Teich*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

habe hier mal 3 Fotos angehängt. Meint Ihr, daß das so funktioniert?
Der Teich soll so ca. 3m lang, 1,30m breit und 1m tief werden. Würde gern BA und eventuell einen Skimmer einbauen. Wollte eigentlich bei der Teichgröße einen Druckfilter verwenden ( für Schwerkrafttechnik fehlt mir der Platz ), will aber nicht unbedingt die Pumpe in den Teich legen. Einen kleinen " Technikschacht würde ich schon neben den Teich bauen.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank im voraus und noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Danke sagt lanze.


----------



## lanze (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neubau Teich*

Hat keiner von Euch einen Tip für mich? 
Danke lanze


----------



## Zacky (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neubau Teich*

...ich habe ja anfangs schon gesagt, dass es so funktionieren wird...auch wenn der Aufwand für dieses vergleichsweise kleine Becken etwas höher ist...ich habe meine Innenhälterung moz 2200 l Volumen auch mit Skimmer und Bodenablauf versehen und arbeite entsprechend über Schwerkraft...

...das mit dem Druckfilter ist besimmt eine adäquate Lösung, aber dazu kann und will ich mich nicht weiter äußern, da ich selber keinen Druckfilter betreibe...sry...zur Druckfiltervariante müssten sich dann Andere melden...

...aber irgendwas musst du Dir jedoch noch als Vorfilterung einfallen lassen...das wäre noch absolut optimal...

Für welche Rohrstärke, welchen Bodenablauf und welchem Skimmer hast du Dich denn letztendlich entschieden?


----------



## lanze (16. März 2014)

So da bin ich wieder einmal. War vor knapp einem Jahr auch schon hier, wollte dann meinen Teich verwirklichen, doch leider kam etwas dazwischen, sodass ich es nicht durchführen konnte.
Jetzt habe ich mir nochmal bzw. weiterhin Gedanken gemacht, und bin natürlich weiterhin an der Planung zu einem kleinen Fischteich.
Möchte jetzt die Form des Teiches etwas anders gestalten, aber im großen und ganzen soll alles so beibehalten bleiben.
Habe von einem Bekannten einen Teichfilter ( O..e Filtomatic CWS 14000 ) und eine Pumpe ( O..e Aquamax eco 6000 ) geschenkt bekommen und würde natürlich diese auch einsetzen, zumindest so lang sie funktionieren. Habe mal paar Skizzen gemacht, wie ich mir die ganze Geschichte vorstelle. Würde gern einen BA und auch einen Skimmer verwenden. Bis zur Pumpenkammer in Schwerkraft und dann zum Biofilter ins Gartenhaus und zurück zum Teich. Der Teich soll nur ca. 3m x 1,8m und 1m tief werden. Müsste ja so wie skizziert funktionieren. Kann ich an den 2. Pumpeneingang den Skimmer anschließen, um beim Skimmer einen besseren Flow zu bekommen ? Die Pumpe hat 2 separate, einstellbare Eingänge. Wäre es sinnvoll den BA in der 100er Version zu verwenden und dann im Pumpenschacht reduzieren, oder gleich einen der gar zwei 50er BA einbauen. Was meint Ihr, ist ein Wandskimmer zum Einbau oder ein normaler Skimmer besser ? Schon wieder so viele Fragen, aber ich weiß ja, wen ich frage bzw. um Hilfe bitte. DIE TEICHEXPERTEN.
Wäre nett, eine Antwort zu erhalten. Stelle auch zuverlässig weitere Fragen.


----------



## lanze (16. März 2014)

Sorry die Bilder sind verkehrt herum.


----------



## lanze (16. März 2014)




----------



## Zacky (17. März 2014)

Hallo gesagt.

Mit deinen Maßen kommst Du auf ca. 5000 l Volumen und der CWS-Filter befindet sich dann aber nach den Herstellerangaben bereits am Limit, so dass Du hier wirklich darauf achten solltest, das der Filter regelmäßig gereinigt wird.

Was ich an deinem Plan nicht verstehe, ist - Warum willst Du etwas in Schwerkraft anlegen, aber dennoch irgendwie den Skimmer ansaugen?

Nach deiner Skizze (Bild 4) zu urteilen, würdest Du mit Schwerkraft vom BA in eine Pumpenkammer gehen, dahinter die Pumpe anschließen, aber dennoch den 2.-Anschluss für einen Skimmer nutzen. Dazu müsstest Du doch mit dem Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Skimmer, quer durch die Sammelkammer oder durch die Wände!?

Die 1.Kammer, wo der BA ankommt - und nach deiner Skizze auch der Skimmer - , könntest Du als Absetzbecken nutzen. Da kein echter Vorfilter geplant scheint, würde ich diese Kammer - "altmodisch" - schön dicht mit Filterbürsten voll packen, so dass hier der grobe Schmutz durch die Bürsten zurückgehalten wird. Auf Grund der Größe des Teiches gehe ich davon aus, dass keine großen bunten Fische dort rein kommen, sondern eher kleinere genügsame Fische. Wenn dem so ist, könnte es mit einem kleinen Bodenablauf mit 50mm Anschluss und auch einem Skimmer durchaus in Schwerkraft funktionieren. Bei der 6000 l/h Pumpe entsteht auch bei diesen Rohren ein gewisser Sog, der Schmutz durch die Rohre zieht.

Ein 110er Rohr am BA plus einem Skimmer mit einer 6000 l Pumpe halte ich für ineffizient, da das 110er Rohr schon etwas mehr Sog braucht, damit nix im Rohr liegen bleibt. Wenn dann noch der Skimmer angesaugt wird, der evtl. die Hälfte der Pumpenleistung braucht, bleibt fast nix mehr über...daher würde ich wohl den kleinen BA verwenden.

Was ich noch empfehlen würde, wären dann auch die Leitungen vom BA und vom Skimmer jeweils mit einem Zugschieber zu versehen, um die Leitungen öfters mal zu spülen. Die Kammer mit den Bürsten sollte über einen Schmutzablass verfügen, damit diese regelmäßig leer gemacht werden kann, dann die Zugschieber vom BA ziehen, damit evtl. liegengebliebener Schmutz mit Schwung aus dem Rohr geholt wird. Zwischen Bürstenkammer und Pumpe natürlich auch ein Zugschieber oder Kugelabsperrhahn zwischen setzen.

Die Pumpe an diese Bürstenkammer mittig oder im oberen Drittel anschließen und das Wasser in den Filter schieben.

Das wäre meine Idee, denn mit dem kleinen BA und einem Skimmer betreibe ich meine IH (zwar nur ca. 2000 l Volumen), aber in Schwerkraft und es funktioniert.


----------



## lanze (17. März 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche, mitternächtliche Antwort.

Ich hatte das natürlich so gemeint, dass ich entweder beide Anschlüsse, also BA und Skimmer, an die 1. Kammer anschließe, oder an die 1. Kammer nur den BA und den Skimmer an den 2. Pumpenanschluss, oder umgedreht. Vorteil wäre, dass ich einen Anschluss vom Sog her regeln könnte. Aber ich denke, ich kann ja den Durchfluss beider Ansaugungen mit einem Zugschieber sowieso regulieren. Gut die Pumpe hat nun mal 2 Sauganschlüsse. Ich werde dann wohl einen 50er BA einbauen, nach Deiner Empfehlung. Was denkst Du, ist ein Wandskimmer möglich, oder besser ein normaler Skimmer mit einer Wanddurchführung so ca. 70cm unter der Oberfläche ? Würde den Wandskimmer dann in die Schalsteine mit einbetonieren.

Bei dem Filter heißt es: bis 7000 l mit Fischbesatz. Habe ja keine großen Fische, nur so etwa 8 Goldies. Habe eigentlich auch nicht vor größer zu werden. Mir fehlt ja auch der Platz. Es soll ja nur eine kleine Oase werden, und das es die Goldies etwas größer haben, als jetzt.

Zugschieber sind natürlich überall schon vorgesehen. Kannst Du mir einen Link schicken, wo ich das ganze Material relativ preiswert bekomme ? Will nicht aus zehn verschiedenen Shop`s kaufen. Muss ja alles noch kaufen (Filz, Folie, Verrohrungen, Schieber, BA usw.)

Vorerst mal Danke für Deine Mühe, hat mich sehr gefreut, dass ich so schnell eine verständliche Antwort bekommen habe.

Danke und bis später     Heiko


----------



## Zacky (17. März 2014)

Ich habe meinen Skimmer in der IH auf durch die Wand geführt und das sieht bei mir so aus...Bild 1 und Bild 2

Der Bodenablauf ist ja nicht so besonders und wenn Du schon dabei bist, kannst Du vielleicht auch überlegen, ob Du auf die Fläche auch 2 von diesen kleinen BA verbauen kannst. Das Problem an diesen kleinen Dingern ist halt der Einsatzradius und bei deiner Fläche von 3 x 1,80 könnte man vielleicht auch im Abstand von 1 m auf die Länge 3m jeweils einen BA setzen. In der Breite wäre er bei 90cm mittig und so hast Du zu allen Seiten eine Absaugung. Bei mir läuft überwiegend der BA, da ich im Keller eher weniger Schmutz auf dem Wasser habe.  Der Bodenablauf kann, so wie ich glaube mich zu erinnern, auch mit 63 mm Rohr angeschlossen werden, oder!? Ich habe damals ein Adapter mit eingeklebt, da ich ja mit 50er Rohr gearbeitet habe. Dann solltest Du natürlich gleich den größeren Rohrquerschnitt nehmen. Also teste das mal vorher...bevor Du das ganze Material bestellst. 

Ich persönlich würde alle 3 Rohrleitung in die Vorkammer leiten und dort erst die Pumpe anschließen.

Auf dem Bild 3 siehst meinen BA und auf Bild 4 sieht man schön, dass der Skimmer mitsaugt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich eine 4000er Oase dran. 

Ich habe recht viel auf der "3-2-1" Plattform gekauft und bei normalen Shops. Ich habe da keinen konkreten Shop gehabt...aktuell kaufe ich sehr gerne hier ein...

PS: aktuell gibt es in der 3-2-1 Bucht einen kleinen BA für einen günstigen Startpreis (nicht von mir!)


----------



## lanze (18. März 2014)

Servus Zacky,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Sieht so aus, als hätte der Skimmer einen 50er Anschluss. Hast Du da einen normalen Skimmer hergenommen und reduziert, oder gibt es die in der Ausführung?

Danke vorab.
Heiko


----------



## Zacky (18. März 2014)

Hallo Heiko.

 Ich habe den Messner Skimmer 140 genommen und mit einem Übergangsstück (Gewinde/Muffe) auf das 50er Rohr umgeswitcht. Auch wenn da steht, dass er für gepumpte Varianten ist, habe ich ihn bei mir via Schwerkraft am laufen. Manchmal muss man es einfach probieren.


----------



## lanze (18. März 2014)

Servus Zacky,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.
War heute bei einem Garten- und Teichcenter. Da hat einer gemeint, bei der Teichgröße bzw. bei dem Teichvolumen würde es mit der Aquamax 6000 bei Betrieb von Skimmer und BA etwas knapp. Er hat mir eher eine z.b. AquaMax Gravity Eco 10000 oder ähnlich empfohlen. Mein Filter verschnauft aber bloß 7000Liter. ich müsste die Druckseite der Pumpe dann über ein Y-Stück "aufteilen" und einen Teil Richtung Filter und den anderen Richtung Teich pumpen. Könnte ja den Durchfluss mit Schiebern oder Kugelhähnen regulieren. Hätte, soweit das funktioniert, dann auch die Möglichkeit einen Einlauf (vom Filter) drucklos  oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche und den anderen Einlauf mit Druck unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche einzuleiten. Würde natürlich alles mit Schiebern absperrbar machen.

Meinst Du, daß das eine Sinnvolle Lösung ist ?

Danke nochmal, dafür, daß Du immer so schnell und aussagekräftig antwortest. Hilft mir sehr viel.  Sonst hat sich noch niemand geäußert. Schade.


----------



## Zacky (18. März 2014)

Ich nochmal......Hast Du dem guten Menschen auch erzählt, mit welchen Bodenabläufen du bauen willst? Ich sage mal so, Du baust einen Teich mit ca. 5000 l Volumen und dort kommen Goldfische rein. Von daher denke ich, dass die 10.000er Gravity eigentlich überdimensioniert ist. Auch ist es ja ein Druckfilter und die Gravity eigentlich eine Schwerkraftpumpe. Sie ist zwar sehr sparsam, aber wie sie mit Druckfiltern umgeht, weiß ich so nicht...wenn sie dann nur in einen 2"-Schlauch drücken muss.

Die Aquamax 6000 ist nach meiner Kenntnis auch für Druckfilter geeignet, so dass ich dann evtl. noch auf die 8000er Aquamax wechseln würde, denn ein wenig an Leistung geht durch die Rohrleitungen bzw. deren Querschnitte immer noch verloren. Aber selbst wenn Du mit der 6000er nur 5000 l/h durch den Filter drückst, wälzt Du mehr um, als mancher Koiteichbesitzer. 

Die Sache mit dem Bypass klingt plausibel und sinnvoll, aber ob es diese 10.000er-Pumpe sein muss......wäre ja super, wenn sich jemand melden könnte der solch einen Filter im Echtbetrieb betreibt, denn wie ich schon mal sagte...ich habe solch einen Druckfilter nicht und weiß daher nicht, wie und wann er (nicht mehr) funktioniert. Auch wenn es dann evtl. eine 8000er Pumpe wird, macht ein Bypass sicherlich immer Sinn um ggf. regelnd einzugreifen. Zum Regeln der Durchflussmengen sollten Kugelhähne genutzt werden und nicht unbedingt Zugschieber.

Es gibt noch 100'e andere User hier und da ist sicher mind. EINER dabei, der etwa die gleiche Teichgröße und diesen Filter betreibt!  ...da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## lanze (18. März 2014)

Servus Zacky, ich nochmal.

Mein Filter ist kein Druckfilter sondern ein Durchlauffilter.
Stimmt, die Pumpe ist vielleicht etwas zu groß und natürlich auch nicht gerade so günstig, dass man dann doch `ne andere kauft.

Vielleicht hat , wie Du sagst, jemand anders eine ähnliche Lösung.  Wäre schön.

Danke Heiko


----------



## Tottoabs (18. März 2014)

lanze schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat , wie Du sagst, jemand anders eine ähnliche Lösung.  Wäre schön.


Machs Schieber rein und stellst je nach bedarf um auf Skimmer oder Bodenablauf......


----------



## lanze (18. März 2014)

So hätte ich mir es eigentlich gedacht.

Hätte dann einen drucklosen Rücklauf und einen Rücklauf mit etwa Druck. Dann wird die 6000er Pumpe wahrscheinlich nicht reichen, oder ?

Danke für Eure Ratschläge
 
MfG. Heiko


----------



## lanze (19. März 2014)

Wollte eigentlich nicht ständig umstellen. Die Technik sollte laufen, ohne das ich ständig was umstellen muss.
Denkt Ihr, dass es so wie skizziert mit meiner vorhandenen Technik funktioniert ?
Will nicht kurz nach der Inbetriebnahme enttäuscht sein und wieder alles ändern oder umbauen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Grüße aus Kempten 

Heiko


----------



## lanze (20. März 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

kann mir niemand meine Idee bestätigen oder widersprechen ?

Danke Heiko


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2014)

Da ich Dir ja eine solche Variante empfohlen habe, sage ich Ja - das wird schon passen.


----------



## lanze (20. März 2014)

Das ist doch mal eine Aussage.

Danke vielmals.
Sobald es los geht gibt es Bilder.
Heiko


----------



## lanze (26. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

hab mal eine Frage.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp oder Ratschlag geben, wie ich Granitpflastersteine mit einer EPDM bzw. PVC-Folie verbinden kann ?
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich mit Betonsteinen Mauern möchte, dann kommt der Fließ und die Folie rein. Da ich die Folie über den Rand schlage, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Granitpflaster oben drauf hält. Der Spezialkleber (Kartuschen) ist dafür glaub ich zu teuer, außerdem möchte ich die Fugen mit Drainmörtel schließen, damit es auch Wasserdicht wird.

Hätte jemand eine Idee ? Wäre nett.

Danke Heiko


----------



## troll20 (27. März 2014)

Draimörtel ist nicht Wasserdicht , sondern extra Wasserdurchlässig.
Je nach Folie gibt es entsprechend Kontaktmittel, wie Epox welcher gesandet wird genaueres verrät dir dein Fachhändler. 
Darauf werden dann die Platten im Trassmörtel gesetzt und zementär verfugt.

LG Rene


----------

